# DVD Video is choppy



## Typikal212 (May 27, 2007)

I try to play a dvd in my laptop and it's choppy. If I play a movie that is downloaded on my laptop it's fine. I've looked through help guides and nothing seems to work. Can someone please help me. I even downloaded a free program called VLC Media Player to see if it would play the movie clearly. It does if I play it without the menus on the dvd, but as soon as I play it with the menus it's extremely choopy. I use windows media player 10 on my laptop and windows xp media center 2005. Both play the DVD choppy. I also can't seem to update to windows media player 11. It keeps saying that I need an Update for Rollup 2 for windows media center 2005. I try to download that and it won't even download because it says I don't have windows media center 2005. So I don't know what's wrong because I have Windows media center 2005 on my laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look at DMA reverts to PIO, and see if this helps you sort it out.


----------

